# Hoyt Katera Draw Length Switch



## Wiedmann (Jul 3, 2010)

I bought a Hoyt Katera with a draw length of 26 inches, the problem being i have a draw length of 28. Does anyone know what would have to be done to get this bow's draw length switched to fit me better. I have heard that i would have to purchase new cams. thanks for the help!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

New cams and new string and cables


----------



## Wiedmann (Jul 3, 2010)

any idea what that might run me?


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Not worth it, IMO. Just put it on e-bay or this site's classifieds - and get you a 28" from the same source.


----------



## Wiedmann (Jul 3, 2010)

well i got a great deal on it, it's never been shot, just sat on the sheelve for what I'm thinking 2 years or so . i was hoping it wouldn't cost that much to get everything all switched to fit me better but it seems to be a bad idea. they said i had 30 days to return the bow so i may just end up doing that.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Wiedmann said:


> any idea what that might run me?


You can usually find a set of Z3's in good shape for about $50-$75 on AT Classifieds, and you can sell the ones you have for about the same price. Done that lots. If, as you note, it's never been shot, you could sell the rigging and cams as a set for a bit more. I've found the newer Hoyt strings and cables to be much better than in the past.

There are several string guys that will send you a complete set of rigging for about $60, Mike @ http://www.hmbowstrings.com/ has very good stuff.

The bow will gain a couple lbs peak weight at max, usually not a problem. The Katera, I have two of them, is probably one of the best bow designs Hoyt has ever come up with, and if you got it new, for a good price, is very much worth refitting. I rate a bow for how long it will be good for, and the Katera is a 10 year bow without a doubt. Like my 7 year old Supertec, which is still one of the best shooters available, it will be a while before the Katera is even close to obsolete.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

I sure agree with your assessment of the Katera. I just bought a second one a couple months back. And I'm not too excited about selling my Vectrix XL's for the same reason - although my wife is starting to wonder why I need so many bows


----------



## Wiedmann (Jul 3, 2010)

I think they are a great bow. i have one already but bought this one for my father to start shooting and it just happens he has the same draw length as me. i think my best bet is to take it into a bow shop and have them see what they can do for me and then decide on how to go bout either redoing the length or take it back from where i bought it. I will probably also stop back in where i bought it and see what they can do but last i knew they said it was going to cost me over $120 for the cams themselves.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Wiedmann said:


> I will probably also stop back in where i bought it and see what they can do but last i knew they said it was going to cost me over $120 for the cams themselves.


It's time for a decent bow press.

Swapping the cams and rigging out should not cost more than $120 all told, and you can easily get half that back for the current cams and cables on AT Classifieds. But you need a press to do that, and a bit of tuning experience.

Buying new cams through a shop is about $120, new cables and string through a shop, about another $120 minimum, some will charge much more with installation. It's pretty quick getting the parts installed, and it takes me about an hour to get everything swapped out, but most shops will retune after the breakin period as a nocharge. If you consider the owner of the shop has to run the lights and heating, and have some money left over for food and such, you can see the cost is justified.

I have a Apple Edge, modified with a turnbuckle for limb/cam swaps. I covered the cost on the first bow I rebuilt to my specs.


----------



## Wiedmann (Jul 3, 2010)

i just called a local shop and the prices your just said where just what they said it would run with about a $60 to $70 for labor. i just dont know that i can justify spending that much to get this bow redone. i may just buy a different bow or something. ill have to think about it as i love the Kartera's


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

I bought a new one for $435 a couple of months ago. You should be able to sell yours for about that much, and buy another for about the same. All you will be out is shipping.


----------



## Wiedmann (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, that will be a option for sure. Another dumb question here. when looking at buying cams and cables is there a difference between left or right handed or are they compatible to work on either right or left handed bows?


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Wiedmann said:


> Thanks for the heads up, that will be a option for sure. Another dumb question here. when looking at buying cams and cables is there a difference between left or right handed or are they compatible to work on either right or left handed bows?


There are left handed cams and right hanged cams for most bows these days, the Z3's are in that class.


----------



## Wiedmann (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks for the info! looks like if i wanta keep the bow im in the market for some used Left handed cams then.


----------

